# Fresh Backstrap Tonight!!!



## tree md (Oct 30, 2009)

Got one! Nice big fat doe!

She came in right at daylight. Had to wait for enough light to shoot. She stood directly downwind from me at 20 yards before shooting light for about 5 minutes. I could see it but couldn't be sure it was a doe or a young buck so I had to wait. Finally I had enough light to see it was a doe and take a shot. I drew on her as she stepped behind a low sprawling Oak but she turned and faced me so I had to stand there at full draw for a minute or so. Finally she looked away and I let down. She turned and quartered away as she was walking so I drew and shot as soon as she stopped. Shot her at 25 yards. She went less than thirty and hit a tree at full speed. It was over. She was less than 25 yards in front of me. She hit the tree HARD! My dad was hunting 150 yards away and heard the crash. When I looked at the tree she had crushed the bark on it and slung blood five feet in front of the tree. She didn't get up from that. Prolly the quickest kill I have made. She was dead in about 5 seconds. I hit her a little farther forward than I usually like, hitting her dead square in the shoulder and exiting at the nape of the neck. She carried the arrow and broke it off about 15-20 feet before she piled up. Pulled an arrow tipped with a NAP Thunderhead out of my quiver in the darkness. Wasn't sure what head I shot her with until I took inventory after the shot.

First deer with the new Pro String as well as the Cobra sight. I don't think I will change a thing with my set up. My Guardian is shooting HARD! First time I can remember busting through a shoulder. First time I think I ever hit one in the shoulder .

Anyway, the shot was deadly and I'll take it. I'd rather be lucky than good!

Fresh backstrap tonight!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 30, 2009)

Good on ya, those backstraps are mighty tasty. It feels good when you bring home some meat.


----------



## alderman (Oct 30, 2009)

I had backstrap last night. Got a spike buck with my spike/doe tag on Tuesday.


----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL, looks like we made the same shot!


----------



## logging22 (Oct 30, 2009)

LETS EAT!!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 30, 2009)

Mmmmmm,Mmmmmm..............Man those look good.


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 31, 2009)

There is just something more satisfying about killing them up close and personal with a bow. I have had some accuracy problems all fall and missed several big does. I finally got my issues straightened out and then the deer would not cooperate. Day before yesterday I finally had a little buck give me an oportunity. I had passed on him before, but after thinking about it, I decided that I would take him because he would never amount to much due to his Roe deer-like antlers. My stand is about 150 yards from my basement door. I shot the deer and he dropped dead 78 paces from my door. That is the closest one to my house that I have ever shot. 

He is going to be made into bacon burgers. (12 pounds deer, 3 pounds bacon ends, and 5 pounds of greasey beef for grill purposes. All ground together and made into 1/3 pound patties with a Cabelas patty maker) They are the best burgers that I have ever eaten.


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 31, 2009)

sweet! im still a virgin with my bow, but my marlin has barked a couple of times already. got jerky in the oven right now!


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 31, 2009)

tree md said:


> LOL, looks like we made the same shot!


I am hungry just looking at the pic! I am leaving tomorrow morn, I am guaranteed two deer as I have a General White tail tag and my muley doe. But will hold out for a big White tail (that might take a wile if at all) are deer grow very large in the body. Last year We weighed a mule deer doe in at 202 lbs dressed wight she was a little bigger than average but not huge. I might gross some out, but I am looking forward to liver and onions.


----------



## tree md (Oct 31, 2009)

I love deer liver and onions. My next one I might have to fry some fresh liver and onions!


----------



## Blazin (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice!! I'm headed out this morning in search of some fresh straps


----------

